# Contemporary classical music: I like hip-hop, what should I listen to?



## Illuminatedtoiletpaper (Apr 12, 2012)

I like old country, what should I listen to?

I like 80s synthpop, what should I listen to?

I like Reverend Gary Davis blues guitar, what should I listen to?

I like Nirvana and alternative rock, what should I listen to?

I like Lady Gaga, what should I listen to?

I like Django Reinhardt swing jazz, what should I listen to?

I like electro-house, what should I listen to?

I like Mozart piano sonatas, what should I listen to?

I like Naseer Shamma oud music, what should I listen to?

I like The Beatles, what should I listen to?

I like The Ramones, what should I listen to?

I like Beethoven's 8th symphony, what should I listen to?

I like Franz Liszt's later works, what should I listen to?

I like early Medieval polyphony, what should I listen to?

I like German galante style, what should I listen to?

I like Aphex Twin, what should I listen to?

I like dubstep, what should I listen to?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm glad you asked. 

The answer is Richard Wagner.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Beatles= Best choice Haydn. Somehow I get the feeling this thread isn't being serious though.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll add to it. I like Vivaldi's Four Seasons, What should I listen to?
I like Def Leppard. What Should I listen to? 
I like Boston. What should I listen to? 
I like Pink Floyd. What should I listen?


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

You seem to be making a statement, not asking a question. My best answer is, try making your statement to the abyss, and then listening for the echo.


----------



## Illuminatedtoiletpaper (Apr 12, 2012)

"I like 80s synthpop, what _classical contemporary music_ should I listen to?"

Try this out, buddy!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

If I like Vivaldi and Haydn, which Romantic Composers would I like best? Seriously I would be interested.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't like music - which contemporary classic should I listen to?


----------



## mleghorn (May 18, 2011)

Don't even bother with classical, if that's what you like. Btw, all the music you list that you like, was created in the last thirty or forty years. Classical music spans centuries.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I like Lil Wayne. What should I like? 
I don't like Classical. What should I like?


----------



## Illuminatedtoiletpaper (Apr 12, 2012)

Fsharpmajor said:


> You seem to be making a statement, not asking a question. My best answer is, try making your statement to the abyss, and then listening for the echo.


Your statement is the abyss.



neoshredder said:


> If I like Vivaldi and Haydn, which Romantic Composers would I like best? Seriously I would be interested.


Here ya' go, buddy!








Cnote11 said:


> I don't like music - which contemporary classic should I listen to?









mleghorn said:


> Don't even bother with classical, if that's what you like. Btw, all the music you list that you like, was created in the last thirty or forty years. Classical music spans centuries.


The classical music you've heard has been by people of this or the former century.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

For hip hop it is definitely the ending of Wozzeck, a jolly little opera by Alban Berg. Hip hop fans are never disappointed.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I'm glad you asked.
> 
> The answer is Richard Wagner.


Couchie, man, I should have known! You have me completely cracking up here in front of a pc...of course, the answer is Bach but you made me laugh just the same.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh yay, La Monte Young!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I like old country, what should I listen to? Old country

I like 80s synthpop, what should I listen to? 80s synthpop

I like Reverend Gary Davis blues guitar, what should I listen to? Reverend Gary Davis blues guitar

I like Nirvana and alternative rock, what should I listen to? Nirvana and alternative rock

I like Lady Gaga, what should I listen to? Lady Gaga

I like Django Reinhardt swing jazz, what should I listen to? Django Reinhardt swing jazz

I like electro-house, what should I listen to? electro-house

I like Mozart piano sonatas, what should I listen to? Mozart's piano sonatas

I like Naseer Shamma oud music, what should I listen to? Naseer Shamma oud music

I like The Beatles, what should I listen to? The Beatles

I like The Ramones, what should I listen to? The Ramones

I like Beethoven's 8th symphony, what should I listen to? Beethoven's 8th 

I like Franz Liszt's later works, what should I listen to? Franz Liszt's later works

I like early Medieval polyphony, what should I listen to? early Medieval polyphony

I like German galante style, what should I listen to? German galante style

I like Aphex Twin, what should I listen to? Aphex Twin 

I like dubstep, what should I listen to? dubstep

Hope that helped.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Django is jazz manouche


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

With the recent track records of these threads asking advice, my advice is, don't come here for advice. Go to the individual music or composer specific threads, or current listening. Play the field. Otherwise you get dogma rather than advice, supported by a lot of highbrow cliches & waffle that went out in like 1952 or something. Oh & yes, YOU HAVE TO LISTEN TO THE DEAD WHITE MALES. It;'s compulsory to be a "real" classical music listener. Otherwise you're the great unwashed who listen to Classic FM on the way to or from work at drive time. You can't do that, you gotta be firmly in your ivory tower with your 10,000 cd's.

Rant over and out. & also over & out for this forum for me, at least for a while. A Parallel universe to reality in some ways. I should put like half a dozen highbrows here on my ignore list. But tired of it now. Had a gutful. Forget it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Illuminatedtoiletpaper (Apr 12, 2012)

To Violadude:

 It didn't not help!

The point of this exercise wasn't to recommend music but rather to suggest contemporary music you believe has a similarity albeit distant feel.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Illuminatedtoiletpaper said:


> To Violadude:
> 
> It didn't not help!
> 
> The point of this exercise wasn't to recommend music but rather to suggest contemporary music you believe has a similarity albeit distant feel.


So you are being serious. I thought you were pulling a Argus on us. He made a similar thread to this mocking these types of threads.


----------



## Operadowney (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't like hearing things, what should I listen to?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

John Cage's 4'33"


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Or perhaps that would be the WORST piece if you don't like hearing things


----------



## Operadowney (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't like my mom, what should I listen to?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ligeti, of course


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

So does this sound right? Romantic Composers most similar to Vivaldi and Haydn are Mendelssohn and Schubert? 
If you don't like your mom, you should listen to emo music.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> So does this sound right? *Romantic Composers most similar to Vivaldi and Haydn are Mendelssohn and Schubert*?
> If you don't like your mom, you should listen to emo music.


That's like saying that Stockhausen is like Bach.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Ligeti, of course


Stop being me.


----------



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

Illuminatedtoiletpaper said:


> I like old country, what should I listen to?
> 
> I like 80s synthpop, what should I listen to?
> 
> ...


----------



## Operadowney (Apr 4, 2012)

My posts are, of course, entirely facetious.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That's like saying that Stockhausen is like Bach.


Yes it's a different era but I'm sure there are some similarities. Do you have a better suggestion for a Romantic Composer similar in some ways to those 2 composers I mentioned? I used Last.fm btw to get those 2 composers mentioned.


----------



## Illuminatedtoiletpaper (Apr 12, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That's like saying that Stockhausen is like Bach.


They were both composers!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Illuminatedtoiletpaper said:


> They were both composers!


It's also like saying baked cheese cake is like toilet paper.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Yes it's a different era but I'm sure there are some similarities. Do you have a better suggestion for a Romantic Composer similar in some ways to those 2 composers I mentioned? I used Last.fm btw to get those 2 composers mentioned.


I don't really look for similarities between _romantic_ composers and baroque composers. But I can tell you that Mozart's "Così fan Tutte" is like Stravinsky's "The Rake's Progress."


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I don't really look for similarities between _romantic_ composers and baroque composers. But I can tell you that Mozart's "Così fan Tutte" is like Stravinsky's "The Rake's Progress."


I didn't know Haydn was a Baroque Composer. Newer composers must've been deeply influenced by someone. There are always composers that have trouble adapting to the new form as well. I believe Mendelssohn was especially known for this.


----------



## Operadowney (Apr 4, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> I didn't know Haydn was a Baroque Composer. Newer composers must've been deeply influenced by someone. There are always composers that have trouble adapting to the new form as well. I believe Mendelssohn was especially known for this.


I wouldn't say he was Baroque. VERY earlier Classical, even Viennese is a better term for him than Baroque. He did take influence from learned styles but not as much as he developed his own.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Operadowney said:


> I wouldn't say he was Baroque. VERY earlier Classical, even Viennese is a better term for him than Baroque. He did take influence from learned styles but not as much as he developed his own.


I mentioned Haydn and ComposerofAvantGarde said he doesn't compare Baroque with Romantic Composers. Haydn isn't Baroque. So yeah a Romantic composer most similar to Haydn though still quite different is Mendelssohn. And Haydn is the Classical Composer most similar to Vivaldi. Yeah I know I take these last.fm similar list too seriously. That is why I'm interested what others would list as more similar.


----------

